# Wasp Tri-Grip review



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm going to be doing an ongoing series of video reviews on my YouTube channel. Here is the first one. I'd love to hear your feed back about how to make better videos and what slingshots you'd like to see reviewed.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice review.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very informative video, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Your beard is magnificent and will always overplay everything in the frame, including a neon orange sweatshirt and the object of your review. You need an offset, like an eye patch, or maybe a temporary forehead tattoo of your logo. I kept getting a whiff of Fowler minus the watch cap.

Consider background and shadowing. Concrete and wall proximity can make the video feel like a mug shot. Maybe shoot outside, taking advantage of natural light and color. (I know the weather makes that difficult now) Wear bib overalls and a pale blue, long-sleeved tee shirt. Shoot from behind yourself, at an angle, so the viewer can witness both the release and the target upset.

Smile occasionally. It's a happy hobby. Your countenance should reflect the pleasant nature of your intro music. 

You have a good voice for narration. Have you considered scripting?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks man! I’ll definitely consider your insight while making my next video.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Props on doing vids and especially asking for suggestions. A good presentation and delivery can have much more than meets the eye to do well. I am familiar with the challenges of public speaking.

Engaging is a great word to keep in mind, without going overboard.

One of the best tips for public reading or speaking I have gotten; record yourself and as you are watching, try as best as you can to be the audience and critic what you would find unnecessary, awkward, too slow to fast etc.

An outline that is in print, visible to the speaker can be huge to keep on point as far as the delivery of the info.

Naturalness, and as was mentioned, enjoy what you are talking about will, be a couple of the best ways that the audience will feel or want to be connected with you.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Great intro, hooks me right in, and nice shooting. You have a presence and talent for this ... I can see you becoming more naturally comfortable. The audio pickup is a little echo-y in places - part of that might be my old hearing ... overall, a couple of thumbs to you too.*

*As for the Wasp - minus 10 on the color, don't care for the butt cheeks tail end, or the overly prominent bodacious logo, yet no lanyard hole - (not just for optional safety, it's sometimes convenient to dangle from the wrist while using both hands.) And why aluminum - if it were clear polycarbonate, I might consider it ... as is, it's 101 bux to my home, and only the top half appeals.*


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks for the review.

U$104 delivered to my country. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good review. Been missin you on the forum. You did good but I just keep thinking that if you were outside the frame would freeze to your hand. Even though they added some shape to it it still comes off “to me”as really cold. Love watching you shoot buddy. Come hang out with us more.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice review! For the audio, I don't know if anyone else experienced this but, the intro music was noticeably louder than your voice so I just had to turn it up when you were speaking after the intro. Not really problematic but maybe the voice levels could be adjusted to be more in line with the music? Perhaps some kind of microphone could help?


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

Really liked the video. Definitely ready next review.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome review and cool video. I agree, try to have an angle where you and your target are in frame so we can see you shooting and hitting the target. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice work.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Good intro - drew me in. Nice balance of action and narration. As a newbie, your explanation of how to grip the slingshot was very helpful. Please include that in future vids.

Agree with previous comments re: consider a script and better production values. Ditch the sweatshirt. Wear safety glasses. Maybe contact a film school in your location - see if a student wants to film you for a project. Also consider a film school student intern. They will often work for little pay - maybe barter your slingshots.

Ideas for future vids: slingshots have improved dramatically in the past few years. I would like to see a vid comparing old school slingshots with modern slingshots. You are an excellent builder. Maybe a vid with building tips. We tend to focus on frames. I would like to see more vids on various bands, banding tips, pouches and comparing ammo. A vid on oddball ammo vid would be fun - fletchetes, paint balls, nerf balls. A vid comparing different grip styles, hammer, pinch, thumb braced, wrist braced, 'hook-hook"


----------



## snailspacejase (Feb 4, 2019)

I liked it. Not to glossy and overdone. A grownups review. Nice.


----------

